# 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn



## Gunny Hartman (23. Mai 2010)

*5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*

Hallo Leute.

Als Ich diesen Link zu dem Artikel auf PC-Games gesehen haben und mir den Artikel sogleich auch durchgelesen habe, dachte Ich dass es interessant wäre den Usern die hier angemeldet sind die Möglichkeit zu geben, über dieses Thema zu disskutieren. 

Hier ist der Link zu dem Thema bei PC-Games 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Spiele gemessen am Inhalt immer teurer werden. Immer kürzere Solo-Kampagnen bedeuten immer weniger Solo-Spielspaß. Bei einem Preis von 50€ pro Spiel könnte man eigentlich mehr als 10 Stunden Spielspaß erwarten, jedoch ist das nicht immer der Fall. 

Haltet Ihr einen Preis von 5€ pro Stunde Solospielspaß für gerechtfertigt? 


PS: Falls das Thema keinen Anklang findet, sind die Mods dazu aufgerufen den Thread zu schließen. Ich würde mich jedoch freuen, wenn das Thema bei den Usern hier Interesse erzeugt


----------



## herethic (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*

Naja dafür lohnt sich dann der Multiplayer.

Und es variiert Actionspiele  sind nunmahaufwenig zu produzieren und dann zieht sich die Kampagne vielelicht zu lang und wird ausgeleiert.Bei Strategiespieln hat man dann längeren Spielspass.


----------



## Explosiv (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*

Ich hole mir bewusst keine Spiele, die meine Erwartungen nicht erfüllen. Das letzte Game, was sein Geld wirklich wert war, ist und bleibt für mich Crysis. Der Kauf von BFBC2 hat sich nicht gelohnt und hätte ich es vorher gewusst, wäre es auch im Regal liegen geblieben .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## AdeE (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*

Tag,

mittlerweile lohnt es sich fast gar nicht mehr. Spiele werden in immer kürzerer Zeit rausgebracht, egal ob sie schon fertig sind oder nicht. Zur Not wird heit ein Patch nachgereicht (oder per DLC) - und wer kein Internet hat, pech. Ohne Multiplayer kann man sich eh keine Spiele mehr kaufen - und da wird man auch immer mehr beschnitten. 
Heute zählt leider immer mehr die Grafik, koste es was es wolle. Eine gute Story haben nur noch sehr wenige Spiele - da lobe ich mir die früheren Spiele (schlechte Grafik aber eine sehr sehr gute Story). Der nächte extrem schlechte Trend ist das betrafen von ehrlichen Käufern (siehe Ubisoft). 
Mal gucken wo das ganze hingeht, wenn es so weiter geht spiele ich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## boss3D (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*



thrian schrieb:


> Naja dafür lohnt sich dann der Multiplayer.


Richtig, aber was ist, wenn mich der nicht interessiert?

Ich bin überzeugter SP-only Spieler und nicht zuletzt deswegen stehen bei mir immer weniger aktuelle Top-Titel im Regal, weil es mir die Spiele einfach nicht mehr wert sind. 
Mehr als 30 € lege ich prinzipiell nicht für ein Spiel hin und selbst dafür muss die Mindestspielzeit 20 h betragen.

Außerdem ist mir hoher Wiederspielwert sehr wichtig. Sollte der nicht gegeben sein, wird ein potenziell interessantes Spiel schon von der Einkaufsliste gestrichen, weil mir selbst die 30 € für ein einmaligen Erlebnis noch zuviel sind.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Ahab (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*

Es kommt dabei klar auf das Spiel an. Crysis = unbekanntes Spiel, Nachfolger von Far Cry, MP vorhanden, aber nicht sehr populär; ergo wird viel in den SP investiert,da man nicht erwarten kann, dass sich gleich alle auf den MP stürzen. 

Dagegen Call of Duty = ehemaliges SP Spektakel, mittlerweile etablierter MP-Dinosaurier, SP obligatorisch, MP bindet bedingt durch den Bekannt-und Beliebtheitsgrad auf Dauer aber mehr Spieler; ergo wird hier mehr in den MP investiert. Ähnlich BFBC2: BF2 ist ein reiner MP Titel und der SP Part in BC2 eher ein Bonbon, denn der Hauptpart.  

Gerechtfertigt finde ich das nicht, ich finde es eher schade und traurig. Denn gerade im SP steckt viel künstlerisches, kreatives Potential. Daher freue ich mich vor allem auf Titel wie Homefront oder Bulletstorm. Dieses Spiele stehen ganz am Anfang und können auf keine riesige bereits vorhandene Fangemeinde zählen. Und sie haben keine vordergründige MP Ausrichtung. Diese war bei CoD 6 zwar auch gegeben, doch durch den brillianten und revolutionären SP im vierten Teil waren die Ansprüche und Erwartungen natürlich enorm hoch - und meiner Meinung nach wurden sie nicht erfüllt.


----------



## theLamer (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*

Welchen Sinn hat der Thread?!
Ein guter bis sehr guter PC kostet so um die 1k€, enstprechende Spiele um die es geht vielleicht 200€... Da der PC ja auch erneuert wird (alle 3 Jahre z.B.). macht im Jahresdurchschnitt als Beispiel 400€. 

Pro Monat wären das 400/12 € = 33,33€

Bei einem sehr kleinen Gehalt von 1200€ netto müsstest du nichtmal einen Tag für dein Hobby (also auch die Finanzierung des PCs selbst, die den größten Teil verschlingt) arbeiten.... und dafür muckst du so auf? Sry, ich halte das für Murcks. 
Gerade auch (sorry für das Persönliche, es ist aber halt so) weil Gunny Hartman mir eh schon wegen populistischen Vorstellungen, meist sehr weit links angesiedelt ist, aufgefallen ist. Nun ja, wenn ihr meint, beschwert euch ruhig darüber. 

OK, für Schüler und Studenten ist es hart (bin ich selber) aber da macht es auch keinen Sinn den Netto-Stundenlohn als Vergleich heranzuziehen.

Rumpelkammer, verschiebt das einfach darein. Hier gehört das auf jeden Fall nicht hin.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*



theLamer schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn hat der Thread?!
> Ein guter bis sehr guter PC kostet so um die 1k€, enstprechende Spiele um die es geht vielleicht 200€... Da der PC ja auch erneuert wird (alle 3 Jahre z.B.). macht im Jahresdurchschnitt als Beispiel 400€.
> 
> Pro Monat wären das 400/12 € = 33,33€
> ...



Also Gunny ist sicher nicht links anzusiedeln, zumindest nicht nach den Kommentaren, die ich die letzten Wochen von ihm gelesen habe. Nur weil jemand darauf ausgeht, das etwas auch für den Normalbürger finanzierbar bleiben sollte, und auch nicht jeder Geld wie Heu hat, seh ich nichts links. 

In die Rumpelkammer gehört es sicher auch nicht! Denn das Thema ist schon recht gewichtig. Früher hatte doch selbst jeder shooter >30h Spielzeit, bis man mal durch war. In den MP wurde damals nicht sooo viel gesteckt, weil einfach die Community da war, die Mods gebaut hat, und an die Vielfalt kommt auch keine eigenentwicklung von irgend einen Publisher ran!

Aber man verzichtet ja gern auf dedicated Server etc. Die Firmen machen sichs Leben teils selbst unnötiger weise schwer. Wobei da halt die $.$ dahinter stehen, weil man so glaubt den Leuten jedes Jahr ne neue Episode andrehen zu können.

Und btw in welchem Land lebst du eigentlich? 1200 Euro, das ist kein mikriges Gehalt. Heutzutage verdienen viele Leute sogar weniger. 

Und vorallem, nur einen Tag für sein Hobby arbeiten müssen.... Du bedenkst aber schon noch, das jemand noch Wohnung, Strom, Essen, Telefon, Versicherungen, Auto und Altervorsorge 

Da bleibt schnell nicht mehr sonderlich viel übrig, UND vorallem darfst du nicht rechnen, wie lange man arbeiten muss um sowas zu bezahlen wie du, sondern wie lange muss ich arbeiten um einen Stunde Unterhaltung zu bezahlen, wie im Artikel, und das dann schon sehr heftig.

Selbst Kinofilme, die nun wirklich teuer sind, sind teils billiger als heutige Spiele in den Kosten pro Stunde. Das ist wirklich eine bedenkliche Entwicklung. 

Vorallem der Verweis auf den MP hinkt find ich extrem, da es bei Shootern etc (also wo man gegen Menschen spielen muss/darf) extrem viele Cheater gibt. Selbst bei MMO´s, wo man hauptsächlich gegen NPC´s zockt fällt dies oft negativ auf.

Für mich ist der MP Part in vielen Shootern wegen den ganzen Cheatern kein Thema, und da ist der SP halt VIEL zu kurz, und mehr als 2-3 mal spielste den halt auch nicht. Eher sogar nur 1 mal bei den heutigen Spielen, weil der SP einfach nur einfallslos ist.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*



theLamer schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn hat der Thread?!
> Ein guter bis sehr guter PC kostet so um die 1k€, enstprechende Spiele um die es geht vielleicht 200€... Da der PC ja auch erneuert wird (alle 3 Jahre z.B.). macht im Jahresdurchschnitt als Beispiel 400€.
> 
> Pro Monat wären das 400/12 € = 33,33€
> ...



Wenn dich der Thread nicht interessiert, brauchst du Ihn auch nicht zu lesen, geschweige denn zu Posten. 
Ich bin eben der Meinung, dass man für sein investiertes Geld auch einen angemessen Gegenwert bekommen sollte. Da dies bei immer weniger Spielen der Fall ist, kann man schon von einer bedenklichen Entwicklung sprechen, die nicht zuletzt dazu führt, dass immer mehr Spieler dazu geneigt sind zu Raubkopien zu greifen. Wenn Ich 30, 40, 50€ ausgebe, erwarte Ich auch eine angemessene Spielzeit, Ego-Shooter hin oder her. Wenn mich der Multiplayer nicht interessiert, bringt es mir ja auch nichts, dass Ich dadurch mehr Stunden Spielspaß hätte. Wenn man überlegt, dass dann noch DLCs dazu kommen, verschlechtert sich der Wert manchmal sogar noch. Man wird doch wohl noch erwarten dürfe, dass ordentliche Single-Player-Spiele auf den Markt kommen. In immer mehr Spielen setzt man auf den Multiplayer, worunter die Solo-Kampagnen oft leiden. Das letze Spiel mit einer Solo-Kampagne, dass über 20 Stunden kam, war ARMA2. Ich glaube, selbst Dragon Age: Origins hatte Ich schneller durch.

Ich lass mich übrigens nicht gerne in die ein oder andere Ecke drängen. Ich bin weder Links noch Rechts noch Neo-Liberal oder Grün. Ich finde es nur immer dreister und unverschämter, was die Publisher den Leuten so vor die Nase setzen. Und 5€ pro Stunde Spielspaß finde Ich schon verdammt happig, erst recht wenn man das Spiel danach am liebsten in die nächste Ecke pfeffern würde. Dass man dazu noch solche Sachen wie den Online-Zwang ertragen muss, als ehrlicher Käufer, schlägt dem Ganzen Fass noch den Boden aus.


----------



## Schnibbel (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*



theLamer schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn hat der Thread?!
> Ein guter bis sehr guter PC kostet so um die 1k€, enstprechende Spiele  um die es geht vielleicht 200€... Da der PC ja auch erneuert wird (alle 3  Jahre z.B.). macht im Jahresdurchschnitt als Beispiel 400€.
> 
> Pro Monat wären das 400/12 € = 33,33€
> ...



Schön deine Milchmädchen Rechnung. Ob diese allerdings auf den großteil der verdienenden Gamer zutrifft ist eine andere Sache.
Meine Lösung, ältere Budget Titel für einen zehner aus der Pyramide. Da spart man dann auch noch das Geld für eine aktuelle High End GPU.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*



Schnibbel schrieb:


> Schön deine Milchmädchen Rechnung. Ob diese allerdings auf den großteil der verdienenden Gamer zutrifft ist eine andere Sache.
> Meine Lösung, ältere Budget Titel für einen zehner aus der Pyramide. Da spart man dann auch noch das Geld für eine aktuelle High End GPU.



Naja Ich hab Crysis mit Warhead und Crysis-Wars für 10€ gekauft und Ich denke, da braucht man schon einen recht potenten PC. Also ne 8800er und n Core 2 Duo E6600 sollten schon drin sein Besser schadet auch nicht


----------



## Schnibbel (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*

Das ist richtig. Wenn ich mir heute Crysis für 10€ mit deiner aufgeführten CPU/GPU Kombi kaufe, was zahl ich da um es einigermaßen vernünftig spielen zu können? 100€ vielleicht?
Bei Release hätte ich tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen. 
Wer das Geld also nicht so locker sitzen hat und etwas Geduld mitbringt, sollte das alles nichts ausmachen.


----------



## Rotax (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*

Das ist doch aber kein potenter Rechner - so sah ein Büro-Rechner vor 1-2 Jahren aus. 

Solange sowohl MP als auch SP qualitativ gut sind, kann ich es verschmerzen wenn der SP auch mal leicht unter 10 Stunden fällt. Ich kauf mir aber auch keine Spiele die 50€ kosten.


----------



## theLamer (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*

@ Gunny: Ja lol wenn man kein Geld hat dann kauft mans halt nicht.... Beschwer ich mich als Bäcker, dass mich ein Luxusurlaub auf Paradise Island ein halbes Jahresgehalt kostet?
Wer keine solide Bildung hat und keinen guten Job soll erstmal was leisten, bevor er vor dem PC fettleibig wird 
Leistungsprinzip eben. Ihr labert so, als ob Spielen ein Grundbedürfnis ist... Wie weit sind wir eigentlich schon?


----------



## Gunny Hartman (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*



Schnibbel schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Wenn ich mir heute Crysis für 10€ mit deiner aufgeführten CPU/GPU Kombi kaufe, was zahl ich da um es einigermaßen vernünftig spielen zu können? 100€ vielleicht?
> Bei Release hätte ich tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen.
> Wer das Geld also nicht so locker sitzen hat und etwas Geduld mitbringt, sollte das alles nichts ausmachen.



Naja diese Kombi ist ja nur das mindeste, damit man das Spiel einigermaßen flüssig zocken kann. In der Regel muss man schon mehr investieren, damit man auch die ganze Pracht des Spiels genießen kann. Das ist schon wahr.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur immer dreister und unverschämter, was die Publisher den Leuten so vor die Nase setzen. Und 5€ pro Stunde Spielspaß finde Ich schon verdammt happig, erst recht wenn man das Spiel danach am liebsten in die nächste Ecke pfeffern würde.



Dann kauf die entsprechenden Spiele halt nicht.  Ich würde dir empfehlen, dir eine PS3 zu kaufen und dazu alle Final Fantasy Teile, die für PSX erschienen sind + FF13. Da hast du Spielstunden ohne Ende und eine Top Story. Die Story bei FF13 dauert allein 40 Stunden. Aber wenn du obendrein noch alles auskundschaften willst, kommst du da weit drüber. Ich bin derzeit bei 90 Spielstunden und habe 60€ für das Spiel gezahlt, was sich imo gelohnt hat.

Bei anderen Games interessiert mich der SP-Modus allerdings nicht die Bohne... FF stellt da die große Ausnahme dar


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*

Fallout 3 + Alle Addons (Game Of The Year Edition)  =  55€/130Spielstunden =  0.42€ pro Stunde.
Also besser geht es wohl nicht


----------



## Jan565 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*

Genau aus dem Grunde, dass die Spiele immer kürzer werden, ist Final Fantasy meine lieblingsspiele Reihe. Da habe ich locker 50Std. Pro Spiel und es wird nie langweilig, egal welcher Teil, einfach super gemacht. Und das finde ich, sollte heute jedes Spiel habe. Alles was darunter ist, macht doch einfach keinen Spaß. Crysis 5 Std. beim 1. durchzocken gebraucht. Das Game kann in die Tonne, so kurz wie das ist. Aus meiner Sicht, alles was sehr lange zum durchzocken brauch, ist gut. In etwa 20 Std sollten mindestens beim ersten mal durchspielen drinne sein. Alles was darunter liegt, kaufe ich nicht mehr. Und das ist fast jedem Game heute ab zu sehen wie lange man braucht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*

Ich sag dazu nur eins, wer Spiele noch in Deutschland kauft ist selber schuld 

Ich gebe höchstens 30€ für ein Game aus, auch wenns gerade frisch da ist.
Und zur Spielzeit, ich kaufe nur Spiele dessen Multiplayer ich auch spiele.


Was jetzt aber nicht heißen soll das ich es gut heiße das die Single Player immer kürzer werden, im Gegenteil, aber alles wird teurer, gewöhnt euch dran!


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*



theLamer schrieb:


> ...
> Wer keine solide Bildung hat und keinen guten Job soll erstmal was leisten, bevor er vor dem PC fettleibig wird
> Leistungsprinzip eben. Ihr labert so, als ob Spielen ein Grundbedürfnis ist...


Ziemlich loses Mundwerk für einen Bäcker.
Komm mal runter von Deinem hohen Roß.
Es gibt auch preiswerte PCs, die alle modernen Spiele spielen können.
Aber wenn man ihn nicht bauen kann ...
Und für 50.- Euro möchte ich lange Spaß haben an einem Spiel.
Man sollte schon mal in die Vergangenheit sehen.
Da gab es 40 und mehr level für viele Stunden Spielspaß (Unreal, ...).


----------



## Skysnake (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*



theLamer schrieb:


> @ Gunny: Ja lol wenn man kein Geld hat dann kauft mans halt nicht.... Beschwer ich mich als Bäcker, dass mich ein Luxusurlaub auf Paradise Island ein halbes Jahresgehalt kostet?
> Wer keine solide Bildung hat und keinen guten Job soll erstmal was leisten, bevor er vor dem PC fettleibig wird
> Leistungsprinzip eben. Ihr labert so, als ob Spielen ein Grundbedürfnis ist... Wie weit sind wir eigentlich schon?



HALLO Stammtisch unterste Schublade.

Dir ist schon bewusst, das es durchaus auch eine nicht zu vernachlässigende Anzahl an Leuten mit abgeschlossenem Studium gibt, die keine Arbeit finden? 

Von Leuten der 40+ Generation will ich mal garnicht reden, wie schnells dir da unabhängig des Bildungsstandes passieren kann, das du keine Arbeit mehr bekommst.

Dafür nen GANZ dickes


----------



## Rotax (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*

Ich denke nicht dass er Bäcker ist, das war wohl nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*

Ich bezog mich auch nur auf:


> Wer keine solide Bildung hat und keinen guten Job soll erstmal was  leisten, bevor er vor dem PC fettleibig wird
> Leistungsprinzip eben.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich sag dazu nur eins, wer Spiele noch in Deutschland kauft ist selber schuld
> 
> Ich gebe höchstens 30€ für ein Game aus, auch wenns gerade frisch da ist.
> Und zur Spielzeit, ich kaufe nur Spiele dessen Multiplayer ich auch spiele.
> ...




jo sehe ich genau so...




> Wer keine solide Bildung hat und keinen guten Job soll erstmal was   leisten, bevor er vor dem PC fettleibig wird
> Leistungsprinzip eben.


Du gehst doch  FDP wählen....


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*

Hi,

also ob ich jetzt einen Tag mal abends fortgehe und mit Essen und Club 50 Euro raushaue oder ob ich es in ein Spiel investiere, mit dem ich mit 2x durchspielen mehrere Abende fun haben kann, kommt IMO auf's Gleiche raus. Ist halt ein Hobby und da geb ich gern Geld für aus! 



> Haltet Ihr einen Preis von 5€ pro Stunde Solospielspaß für  gerechtfertigt?


Wenn ich es milchmädchen-mässig mit meinen Kinoausgaben vergleiche, bei denen ich teilweise viel mehr pro Stunde zahle und mir dann der Film ab und zu nicht mal gefällt, dann geb ich auch mal gerne Geld für ein Spiel aus und lasse ein paar Kinofilme. 

Ausserdem:


> Ich sag dazu nur eins, wer Spiele noch in Deutschland kauft ist selber  schuld



Ich habe damit keine Probleme 

Gruss Lucky


----------



## Gunny Hartman (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Dann kauf die entsprechenden Spiele halt nicht.  Ich würde dir empfehlen, dir eine PS3 zu kaufen und dazu alle Final Fantasy Teile, die für PSX erschienen sind + FF13. Da hast du Spielstunden ohne Ende und eine Top Story. Die Story bei FF13 dauert allein 40 Stunden. Aber wenn du obendrein noch alles auskundschaften willst, kommst du da weit drüber. Ich bin derzeit bei 90 Spielstunden und habe 60€ für das Spiel gezahlt, was sich imo gelohnt hat.
> 
> Bei anderen Games interessiert mich der SP-Modus allerdings nicht die Bohne... FF stellt da die große Ausnahme dar



Ich kauf mir ja schon keine Spiele mehr, die mich nicht überzeugen was die Spielzeit angeht. 

Hab vor mir dieses Jahr noch ne PS3 zu kaufen, aber nicht wegen Final Fantasy sondern eher wegen Gran Tourismo 5. Bei Gran Tourismo macht man nicht viel falsch, wenn man ein gutes Rennspiel möchte. Ich hab zwar GRID auf der Xbox 360, aber so wirklich hat mich das Spiel nicht überzeugt. Da war selbst Project Gotham Racing 4 noch besser. 

Für den PC kauf Ich eigentlich nur noch selten Spiele. Wenn, dann mal sowas wie Anno 1404. Da bekommt man was fürs Geld. Ich würde mir gerne mal wieder einen richtig guten Ego-Shooter kaufen, aber da gibt es momentan einfach kaum einen. Arma2 bot zwar viel Spieldauer, allerdings gibt es so einiges was an dem Spiel nervt. Also auch nicht so optimal, obwohl das Spiel an sich ja nicht schlecht ist. BFBC2 macht zwar nen guten Eindruck, allerdings ist auch da die Solo-Kampagne zu kurz. 

Ich hab Hoffnung, dass Sniper: Ghost Warrior eine ordentliche Spieldauer bekommt. Das Spiel reizt mich vom Konzept her schon sehr. 
Aber wenn daraus wieder sone 5 Stundengurke wird, lass Ich da auch die Finger davon. 

Man muss einfach sagen wie es ist: Man kann sich bei keinem Spiel mehr sicher sein, dass es gut ist. Egal welcher Name vorne drauf steht. Früher ging man in den Laden, sah dort Diablo 2 und wusste: "das Spiel ist der Knaller". Bei Diablo 3 wird das sicher nicht mehr so sein. Da gibts noch viel mehr Beispiele. Es ist einfach nicht mehr so leicht wie früher. Man kann sich nicht mehr auf die Tests verlassen. Spiele wie Modern Warfare 2 bekommen gute Noten, dabei bekommt man den reinsten Mist vorgesetzt. 
Demos sind leider auch nicht mehr standart. 

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso der Fokus so sehr auf den Multiplayer-Part gelegt wird. Ich würde mich über 50 Stunden Solo-Kampagne mehr freuen als über 10000 Stunden Multiplayer.


----------



## herethic (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Fallout 3 + Alle Addons (Game Of The Year Edition)  =  55€/130Spielstunden =  0.42€ pro Stunde.
> Also besser geht es wohl nicht


Doch wenn man es sich in England kauft zahlt man Plus Versand nur 33€


----------



## Pdp (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über 50 Stunden Solo-Kampagne mehr freuen als über 10000 Stunden Multiplayer.



Leider bist du einer der Wenigen,wenn man sich so anguckt,wie oft MW2 verkauft wurde,nur weil es einen "tollen" MP hat.

Ich weiß noch,wie ich frührer zig Male CoD 1 durchspielte,oder MoH AA,Half Life 1 u. 2,weil der Sp einfach atemberabend war.Und heute ? Mass Effect 1 und 2 und Fallout 3 sind die einzigen SP-Spiele,die ich mir seit 2008 gekauft habe,um Sp-Spaß zu haben.Crysis kommt da noch wegen der Grafik zu 

Und gerade wegen dieser verdammt kurzen Spieldauer,kaufe ich mir fast nur MP-Tietel,die mir gefallen.Wie z.B l4d,CoD 4,Bc2. Bei Bc2 habe ich den Sp nicht ein Mal angemacht.
Es ist nunmal ein Teufelskreislauf.

EDIT : Den Sp von CoD 4 spielte ich auch glaube ich 8 Mal durch,dieser war aber wirklich grandios und ich hatte für eine Weile kein DSL.


----------



## sentinel1 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*

Durch Steam wird man auch spielekaufsüchtig (Weekendeal usw.), spiele vorwiegend CSS.


----------



## Pdp (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*



sentinel1 schrieb:


> Durch Steam wird man auch spielekaufsüchtig (Weekendeal usw.), spiele vorwiegend CSS.



Ja,diese Deals finde ich super.Kaufe mir in letzter Zeit nur dort Spiele.
Das lohnt sich wenigstens,trotz des kurzen Singleplayer-Parts.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*



Pdp schrieb:


> Leider bist du einer der Wenigen,wenn man sich so anguckt,wie oft MW2 verkauft wurde,nur weil es einen "tollen" MP hat.
> 
> Ich weiß noch,wie ich frührer zig Male CoD 1 durchspielte,oder MoH AA,weil der Sp einfach atemberabend war.Und heute ? Mass Effect 1 und 2 und Fallout 3 sind die einzigen SP-Spiele,die ich mir seit 2008 gekauft habe,um Sp-Spaß zu haben.Crysis kommt da noch wegen der Grafik zu
> 
> ...



Naja MW2 ist ja auch ein epic fail. Schlicht der Beginn der Cashcow-Phase der Serie. Das ist wie bei ner Sonne: Gegen Ende der Lebenszeit bläht sie sich noch mal gewaltig auf bis nach der Explosion nur noch ein winziger Zwerg von Stern übrig bleibt. 

Es ist schade, dass Sp-Spiele mit ausreichender Spieldauer Mangelware sind, besonders Ego-Shooter. Es ist schade, dass Spiele immer mehr an Klasse verlieren und zugunsten der Massentauglichkeit angepasst werden. 
Es ist schade, dass die Publisher ehrliche Käufer durch Kopierschutzmaßnahmen immer mehr vergraulen.


----------



## Broiler (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*

Ich hol mir spiele immer (na gut meistens^^) für 10€ oder weniger, wenn sie schon 1-2 Jahre alt sind, dann sind sie meist auf dem aktuellen Patch (also nur noch wenige Bugs) und eine Stunde Spielspaß kostet 1-2€, da man ein gutes Spiel aber oft einige male durchspielt (etwa CoD4/6/Crysis/...) ist die Rechnung meist sowieso hinfällig. Ansonsten gibt es immer noch Mods.(Lob an alle ["guten"] Modder)


----------



## mephimephi (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*



Broiler schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt es immer noch Mods.(Lob an alle ["guten"] Modder)




Mods + Maus + Tastatur ist das einzige was mich am Pc hält


----------



## feivel (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5 Euro pro Stunde Spielspaß - Bedenklich nah am Netto-Stundenlohn*

kommt doch ganz drauf an, was man kauft.

wenn man spiele kauft, die auch im mehrspieler laufen, hat man oft ewig spass damit,
epische rollenspiele haben auch eine sehr lange laufzeit. (bin momentan bei oblivion bei über 70 Stunden, und ich weiss, dass ich da noch nicht weit bin O_o)
the witcher hatte ich 80 Stunden Spass, Venetica immerhin 40 Stunden.
Singleplayer 3D Shooter haben hier oft um ein vielfaches kürzere Laufzeit, auch klar anhand des Spielprinzipes schon viel schneller 
5 Euro pro Stunde? 
da bin ich dann schon eigentlich enttäuscht. Passiert mir aber nicht so oft, wenn ich weiss, dass ein Spiel so kurz ist, kauf ichs nicht zum Neupreis.
ich glaub das letzte kurze dass ich überhaupt gekauft hab, war brütal legend, und das vor allem wegen dem lustigen soundtrack


----------

